# No-Boil Mac and Cheese



## sw2geeks (Oct 12, 2012)

Been working up a recipe for Mac and Cheese that uses raw macaroni. I am also using all the main ingredients in their pre-packaged size amounts, the idea is to be able to make this with just a pan and a spoon on the grill with no need to measure things out or boil the pasta.

It turned out really good! I would have never guessed that the pasta was not boiled first.

Here are some pics.












Here is a list of ingredients. I picked up everything at Walmart.

1 12oz. bag of Skinner Large Elbows macaroni
1 8oz. bag of Velveeta shreds
1 8oz. bag of Kraft Triple Cheddar with a touch of Philadelphia
1 8oz. bag of Cheddar cheese
1 8oz. container of sour cream
1 quart milk (4 cups)
½ stick of melted butter
1 tablespoon of Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon of mustard
2 teaspoons of salt
2 teaspoons fresh cracked pepper
1 to 2 tablespoons of paprika






Basically, everything gets mixed in a pan except for one bag of cheddar cheese and the paprika.






I baked the whole thing on the grill at 350ºF for 50 minutes covered, and then added the leftover cheese and paprika on top and bake another 10 minutes uncovered.






_There are more detailed instructions and pictures here on my blog._

I was really happy with the results, creamy, gooey, cheesy. Pasta had the right texture. 

Best thing, I had only one pan to clean up!


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks great! The meatloaf was delicious--might have to give this one a try, too. Is the mustard dry or prepared? Got a sick hubby who's a mac 'n cheese lover, so might need to mix up some today.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 12, 2012)

i've been making this recipe for years, now, and love it. not boiling the macaroni is definitely a winner.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 12, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Looks great! The meatloaf was delicious--might have to give this one a try, too. Is the mustard dry or prepared? Got a sick hubby who's a mac 'n cheese lover, so might need to mix up some today.



Either is fine, I was out of mustard powder and used the stuff in the jar.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 12, 2012)

I've done something very similar but cottage cheese is used as well. Been a while since I made it. Maybe time to break it out this weekend.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 12, 2012)

Cool idea! My wife is going to love this....


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 12, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I've done something very similar but cottage cheese is used as well. Been a while since I made it. Maybe time to break it out this weekend.



the recipe i posted has cottage cheese in it.


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 13, 2012)

That looks really good I have to make that - thank you.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 13, 2012)

Made some for dinner last night. Hubby was very happy. I even liked it, and I don't like mac and cheese. Ended up adding extra cheddar since they only had sharp chedder in 1 lb bags and the grocery, and added a little cayenne for some zip. Baked it in the oven, and it was super easy and GOOD!


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 13, 2012)

Great! glad it turned out good. Hope your hubby gets to feeling better.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 14, 2012)

Great idea and as always -- nice pics. Just one question: Do you think the brand of dried pasta makes a difference? 

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 14, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Great idea and as always -- nice pics. Just one question: Do you think the brand of dried pasta makes a difference?
> 
> k.


Probably not, I just like the larger sized macaroni and that it was in a 3 cup size in the package.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 14, 2012)

I need to try this A.S.A.P.! Thanks again for sharing and of course, amazing photos as usual.


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 19, 2012)

makanouchi said:


> Nice!



was it necessary to respond to every one of the posts in this forum? i thought things were broken, for a minute, when i hit "what's new."


----------

